# My LFS visit - Hanoi Aquarium



## AnhBui (24 May 2017)

I have flooded my 60cm aquarium since yesterday, been thinking about planting, and a serious fish species that looks so popping out. With this big the tank allows me to choose only a pair. Chat with a Texas friend, and he suggests a pair of apistogramma species. Start searching and asking, and finally i am told that I can buy the fish from Hanoi Aquarium

I have to admit this is a newly opened small shop, located at the ground floor of the 70 - 80s residential block in Ta Quang Buu street. Greats me is owner's brother, Minh, a 42 years old average man. The owner is away but I am 100% sure that he's been watching me through his cameras. Looks like he's been wondering who's the guy with his phone walking around, suspiciously taking pictures of his shop, and talking with his brother. But never mind, I focus on what I need and want to know about this shop. Well If you're a fan of bonsai and similar set, you would be very happy to see stuff here










Dry area




View from entrance




A cube tank




And a wip


----------



## Smells Fishy (24 May 2017)

You said it's a small shop, well judging by the size of it it looks fairly large to me, it's probably twice the size of both of mine. My best LFS is so small that it's actually a front room that's joined to the owners house, by the till\counter there's a open door to his kitchen. He's been going over 30 years.


----------



## AnhBui (24 May 2017)

It's around 18m2, a very popular living block that was built in 70 and 80s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 May 2017)

You and your LFS and their awesome stock
...we can only wish in the country
Seriously tho, keep the posts coming it's great to see what's out there


----------



## AnhBui (25 May 2017)

Thanks Tim


----------

